# Knock in Your Ride



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

I wanna see how everyone has the beat in their car or truck set up. Post pics of your shit.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 21 2005, 12:08 PM~3665121
> *I wanna see how everyone has the beat in their car or truck set up.  Post pics of your shit.
> *


NO! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 21 2005, 10:43 AM~3665189
> *NO!  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


You must have nuthin better to do than be a ho


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 21 2005, 10:43 AM~3665189
> *NO!  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


I guess you cant put bang on your bike


----------



## joakwin (Dec 27, 2003)

2000 gmc sierra ext cab
the cab is all done in 3 layers of sound mat, 4 layers on the back wall

lifted the ext cab seat 2inches
treo ssi 18.44 in a 2.7 after sealed box
lanzar opti 2000d running it at 2ohms, 1100w
soon to be treo 1500.1 amp
jbl p80.4 4ch
jbl gto 6.5 2 way comps
kenwood mp-922 deck, 3 5v pre-outs
kenwood kvt-717dvd deck as soon as it comes in, ordered it a few days ago
3 red top batteries
160amp alt
2/00 ga welding wire, got 50 ft for free so thats why im useing it


for comps when ever i get back into the lanes( db drag)
pair of 
lanzar opti 2000d's
treo csx 15
and one big ported box


laters


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 21 2005, 12:52 PM~3665616
> *I guess you cant put bang on your bike
> *


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

2005 Dodge 2500 Diesel

Alpine head unit
Fosgate 6x9's in the door
Fosgate 5 1x4's in the kick panel
JL 300/4 

2 15" T2's
BD2000.1

I took the back seat out and im gettin all that installed in a week if anyone has heard these lemme know how they sound


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 21 2005, 08:46 PM~3666643
> *2005 Dodge 2500 Diesel
> 
> Alpine head unit
> ...


make sure you take pics...

-qs


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

i'll have some pics in a couple of days


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

no pics but, 

alpine 9843...i think

pioneer 4x6s
cdt 5.25&tweeters
planet audio 2400.1 monoblock
pair of db drive platinum 12s in a 33hz 8cuft box.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Aug 21 2005, 06:33 PM~3666867
> *no pics but,
> 
> alpine 9843...i think
> ...




mmm tuned my box to 33htz as well


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

pioneer 860mp
stock tahoe speakers
jbl 300.1
10" L7 ported around 30hz maybe?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shredder130_@Aug 22 2005, 08:32 PM~3673285
> *mmm tuned my box to 33htz as well
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

Pioneer DEH-8MP Head Unit
Planet Audio P5 5 1/4" component in kick panels up front
Two Memphis M3 12" Dual 4 ohm voice coil in ported box tuned to Memphis specs (I can't remember what it is tuned to exactly and I'm to lazy to look)
Memphis PR100.4 to front component
Memphis PR1000.1 to subs (wired in 1 ohm load)
Upgraded underhood battery plus extra battery


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Sounds good! :thumbsup:


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

1- Optima yellow top
2- kenwood 6x8 under HU
2- Kenwood 6x9 side back seats
2- pioneer 4x10 package tray
2- 3.5 stocks in dash
2- RF Stage 2 12's
1- Spl series II 820 watt amp(subs)
1-Pioneer 400 watt Running all the other speakers
Kenwood 789 Hu w/ 6 disc cd changer


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

you got those rockfords in a bandpass box...with all honesty, how does the bass sound? be real with us, how does those rockfords sound in that enclosure (im 100% sure that is a prefab box as well)...dont get me wrong, im not downing you or you equipment at all, im just trying to build knowledge on different enclosures and why ppl choose them... PRECISION built, great quality bandpass boxes hit low frequencies like its nobodies business, bass on the real, but not to many ppl build bandpass boxes for a specific sub, and take the effort to dot the i's and cross the t's....

but back to the topic:

starting from the hood, ending at the back glass...
single cab ram 1500...

optima redtop batt
panasonic cq-c8401 HU
kicker 05ks5.25's in the rear panels(powered by HU)
kicker 05ds693's in the front doors
poweracoustik power series 300watt amp powering the ds693's
kicker 05CompVr12"
poweracoustik gothic series 820watt amp powering the sub
1.25cuft. sealed truck wedge housing the sub


my new project for the truck is building a new box, im scrapping all the shit i've been thinking of and i am going to build a fiberglass enclosure to run flush with the bottom of the cabin, panel to panel, and have the sub woofer at about a 45 degree tilt toward the front windshield...

but before that i need to buy a fucking leather cover for my dashboard(i dont like the carpet ones), i got 2 LONG ASS cracks now... worn down dashboards from the sun and bass DONT mix...


-qs


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

man the cleanest sounding bass setup ive ever installed. was 2 AUDIOVOX 10s in a prefab bandpass box, with a 150w autotek monoblock in my sisters car. it was pure sound quality , now everyone wants noise and bass but that was crisp and LOW. call bullshit if you want.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 23 2005, 07:55 PM~3678516
> * im just trying to build knowledge on different enclosures and why ppl choose them...
> *


http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=147

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=148

lot of good info right there...read up


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 23 2005, 09:03 PM~3678560
> *http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=147
> 
> http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=148
> ...


good looking 1ofaknd...

-qs


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

The Rockfords sound alright in it. I get complements on the system all the time. I had them in a sealed box and they didn't hit as hard. The band pass I had got for my old maxima and didn't like the way they sounded. So I put 'em in a sealed box. I was just trying them out in the cutlass and they sounded better so I left 'em. 

I dind't think they would sound all that good but from what I understand, Band pass boxes are for cars that don't have a sealed trunk. That is why they didn't sound good in my maxima. Some one described it to me as puttin' a trunk inside a trunk. It kind of muffles the bass. But the cutlass trunk isn't sealed, just cut off by the back seat. Anyways, I like the way it sounds and shit, I'm gonna have to take it out though once I juice the car. Get a custom enclosure.


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

best i heard was a 6pack of funky pups in 3 diff bandpass enclousures in the back of a gremlin off 12 rockwood 1000watt amps

gaaadaaaaaaaaaaaaamn i thought id never get my hearing back

back then they didnt run tweeters.... :cheesy:

and had to use the power cord off a old vaccum cleaner...grounded it with some extention cord cut up.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

"At the very least, we hope that the next time you hear someone say "whatever you do, don't port the box" or "sealed boxes don't sound good," you will ask them to thoroughly explain their position. It could be amusing." -JL AUDIO

that put a smile on my face...

thanx 1ofaknd... i would love to EXPERIENCE it though, but i know NO ONE that has a bandpass box, its either sealed or ported around here...

its good to research (so you know how shit works and why one system is loud, and another system isnt loud, but deep), but experiencing it is another story...

here's another audiobahn story:

this one guy said he had 3 audiobahn 12's in a ported box and he said it sounded like he had 8 12's (of course i stood there and laughed at him)... i asked him if he still had them (i really needed to hear this to believe), he said someone educated him and he ended up with 2 MTX thunder 8500's in a slot vented enclosure...

-qs


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

i dont like crappy stereos myself....but all the "owning" and ppl tryin 2 be perfect with this gets annoying...yea the guy said it sounded like 12 8" or watever..

to me, if its clean and I like it...GOOD

my 10" L7 with 300rms is good for a daily...would more be better? yea...but with stock speakers im fine.

you guys are too competetive  

i guess if some guy came at my all cocky and I wasnt impressed..
matter of fact it happened recently

guy had 2 12" W7 with a lot of power...1500-2000 supposedly, in a small SUV.

it was loud, but i wasnt too impressed...my buddy with 2 15" crossfires with 1500watts sounded better and that was in a fuckin 95 impala


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by k gee_@Aug 23 2005, 09:28 PM~3678712
> *i dont like crappy stereos myself....1)but all the "owning" and ppl tryin 2 be perfect with this gets annoying...yea the guy said it sounded like 12 8" or watever..
> 
> to me, if its clean and I like it...GOOD
> ...


*1)*if someone told you eating mcdonalds was one of the healthiest things thats out right now, you would laugh at them and say, publix subs is DEFINETLY healthier then anything mcdonalds has to offer you....if someone has been led astray and you know the right direction, you would be wrong to not inform them (even if its at their expense)....


*2)*whats the reason in focusing, studying, analyzing and creating if your not gonna strive to get your vehicle to reach its peek?


-qs

oh wait, i almost forgot, my truck will out bump your vehicle even if i stick 2 pyle amps in that bitch... :biggrin: 

just fucking with ya uffin:


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Cuttie got a question for you.. I just bought a 15'' screen where do you recomend putting it. I was thinking on the front of the box molded in with fiberglass. I didnt buy the screen to actually watch i just bought it to say i got a 15'' screen in my ride. Any suggestions will help


----------



## cre8nhavoc (Feb 25, 2005)

My 96 DeVille:



Pioneer 860MP CD player 
Pioneer 12 disc shuttle









4 BA's 6 1/2" in all 4 doors
4 Clarion 3/4" tweets in all 4 doors
2 BA's 6x9" on the rear deck.

I had all the inside speakers mounted and left in the factory condition. No fancy crap for thieves. :angry: The only thing you can see are the 3/4" on the back doors.









2 JL 12's in the trunk (ported :biggrin: )










JL 450/4. I have this pushing *ALL 10* speakers in my car.









JL 500/1 pushing to my 12's
20 farad power cap to help on battery life.









Sounds good (for street), but I'm definetly switching to the 1000/1 and swapping out for a pair of W7's in the future. Just havent decided on bag setup for the trunk yet. :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

that it is NICE trunk set up, if your swapping out your system(as far as bass is concerned) i would say run 1 sub, a 15" would look mean in there...and then have 2 chromed tanks angled in the open space... that would look real nice... hide your compressors homie when you get them, they throw off the setup in my opinion, tanks are really the only things i would leave visible...

-qs


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DOOB_@Aug 23 2005, 11:14 PM~3679546
> *Cuttie got a question for you..  I just bought a 15'' screen where do you recomend putting it.  I was thinking on the front of the box molded in with fiberglass.  I didnt buy the screen to actually watch i just bought it to say i got a 15'' screen in my ride.  Any suggestions will help
> *


your putting it in the dodge ram dually right? i dont know how you might want to approach it... i dont know if you would want to mount it on the box itself...i dont know about all boxes, but my box trembles hard when the bass is hitting so im not sure if thats a good idea (it would be equivelent to trying to use your review mirror while the bass hits)... i would mount it above the box (if the sub and port (if you decide to port) is firing in a direction besides the top)...sometype of fiberglass set up would look nice... you can run the fiberglass from the floor of the cabin along the sides of the box, and make both sides meet above the subwoofer and then flow into a 16"x16" panel for the screen....

i dunno man, its alot of different ways to go, but i dont think mounting it on the box is a good idea...

-qs


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Its just a 4 door Diesel 4x4 (not dually), but that doesnt matter. I realized after I said to put it in the box that those 2 15''s would bust it to shit. But even if i hang it form the ceiling I think the subs would rattle it off. So im kinda stuck for ideas.


----------



## cre8nhavoc (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Aug 24 2005, 03:24 PM~3684759
> *that it is NICE trunk set up, if your swapping out  your system(as far as bass is concerned) i would say run 1 sub, a 15" would look mean in there...and then have 2 chromed tanks angled in the open space... that would look real nice... hide your compressors homie when you get them, they throw off the setup in my opinion, tanks are really the only things i would leave visible...
> 
> -qs
> *


I plan on swapping out the 12's for another pair, and two 5 gallons will fit with the setup I've got now (angled into the spare tire mount ends of the tanks facing the trunk lid). I'm way ahead of you on the compressors though, they'll be mounted under the car (be a bit loud, but I'm not concerned too much with it).

That won;t be until next year with the bags, I got this wedding thing and trying to buy a house :uh: ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Check out my Topic Post at the bottom of my profile


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i used to bump 4 Annihilator 18s in a 2 seater horizon, HA800c on each sub, bumped 152.9 db back in early 90s LOL


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

rf in a bandpass box= :thumbsdown:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Anything in a bandpass box= :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Aug 25 2005, 05:05 PM~3691802
> *Anything in a bandpass box= :thumbsdown:
> *


you obviously don't know much then

not all bandpass boxes are prefabbed and off the shelf


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2005, 06:57 PM~3692266
> *you obviously don't know much then
> 
> not all bandpass boxes are prefabbed and off the shelf
> *


What he MEANT to say is...

" anything in a pre-fab bandpass = :thumbsdown: "


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 25 2005, 06:02 PM~3692315
> *What he MEANT to say is...
> 
> " anything in a pre-fab bandpass =  :thumbsdown:  "
> ...


i'm sure he did..but i had to rag on him anyway, lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2005, 07:06 PM~3692344
> *i'm sure he did..but i had to rag on him anyway, lol
> *


No, you only had to beat me to it! :cheesy:


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Say what you want, but i know my sounds streight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 25 2005, 08:32 PM~3692920
> *Say what you want, but i know my sounds streight. :thumbsup:
> *


Joo RooL :worship:


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 25 2005, 08:44 PM~3692993
> *
> *


Right...


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

If you'r tryin' to clown dogg it ain't workin'.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 26 2005, 09:01 AM~3696011
> *If you'r tryin' to clown dogg it ain't workin'.
> *


Then again, Neither is your spell or grammer check.


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm not in english clas on here, so I don't really care how things are supposed to look. You understand what I mean right??

Then that's all that matters!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

clean ass van bro, and you got switches too...

very nice, i applaud...

-qs


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks bro.. :biggrin: .its actually air bags but at the time I had no choice cause I already had the box in and unfortuneately its sitting right on the rear axle so to put hyrdos I'd have to redo my interior..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Some shots of my car


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: For the van and the car, keep it up.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 27 2005, 10:39 AM~3702678
> *Some shots of my car
> 
> 
> ...



10" sub in teh kick panels  :0 

and teh old school kicker competions :wood:


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey, does any one have those kick panels that they make for the cutlass that has the 5 1/4 or 6 1/2 cutouts and the tweeters? Just wanted to know if they got in the way of the Parking Brake. I know some one has to have 'em.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 27 2005, 11:56 PM~3705287
> *Hey, does any one have those kick panels that they make for the cutlass that has the 5 1/4 or 6 1/2 cutouts and the tweeters? Just wanted to know if they got in the way of the Parking Brake. I know some one has to have 'em.
> *


You just have to move the parking brake over 2 inches. I had to do it to my Monte Carlo. It took two minutes.


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

oo that is hot stuf


----------



## TWisM85CUT (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks awash, good looking out.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWisM85CUT_@Aug 27 2005, 10:56 PM~3705287
> *Hey, does any one have those kick panels that they make for the cutlass that has the 5 1/4 or 6 1/2 cutouts and the tweeters? Just wanted to know if they got in the way of the Parking Brake. I know some one has to have 'em.
> *


qforms

www.qlogic.com


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

and step one of many q-forms install states to bend the parking brake lever up 45deg from stock....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 27 2005, 10:01 PM~3705052
> *10" sub in teh kick panels    :0
> 
> and teh old school kicker competions :wood:
> *


Actually they are 8" in the kicks, but Thanks


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2005, 03:57 PM~3692266
> *you obviously don't know much then
> 
> not all bandpass boxes are prefabbed and off the shelf
> *


I did'nt say that with enough detail


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

my system:




























kicker ks's in the rear panels


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

old rockford 6x9's (excuse the peel and seal :cheesy: , it was a hot ass day in florida when i did it)









replaced the rockfords, and i stashed these in the front doors









powering the kicker 6x9's









using the kicker on the left and selling the rockford on the right









powering the kicker with a 









bad bitch behind the seats









you would never be able to tell anythings in there









-qs


----------



## BIG DOOB (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice set up cuttie. Im in Florida on vacation right now as soon as i get home to Tx i am gonna finish getting my system together. Ill post pics as soon as i get back


----------

